# HomePod Mini et wifi



## jeltaria (16 Mars 2021)

Hello !

Il m’énerve mon HomePod mini... Alors qu’à la maison il y a un iMac quasi toujours allumé, des iPad de partout, il refuse d’allumer les lumières de la maison parce qu’il veut à tout prix passer par le wifi de mon iPhone, que je désactive sans cesse car la 4G passe mieux dessus à la maison... 
Tous les autres appareils sont en wifi. On ne peut pas le configurer pour qu’il se réfère à un autre appareil que l’iPhone ?
Du coup il ne sert à rien car à chaque demande il me répond « je peux pas parce que votre iPhone n’est pas connecté au wifi »...

Merci pour vos conseils [emoji846]


----------



## Eh.B (16 Avril 2021)

Hello, j'ai un peu le même problème ... un iMac toujours allumé, des iPads, un iPod pour la radio et un iPhone avec lequel j'ai connecté 3 HomePod mini à l'application Maison. Si j'arrive à connecter mes appareils aux Homepods via Airplay, ces derniers n'apparaissent pas dans les différentes app Maison. Le reste des installations se synchronisent (Arlo, Hue) mais impossible d'avoir les haut-parleurs ailleurs que dans l'iPhone.


----------

